# CLUB CANIN DE L’ESTRIE April 11-12-13 2008



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GO FOR IT!!

Sadly no...Canada is too far...even though we're on the border! Just Maddie's not ready..but go for another show! Who knows...pick up some ring time and working with your dog to have FUN!! 

Hope you'll decide to go! Grooming is FUN once you have it down pat!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm planning on being there!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh good!!! I will watch for you in the conformation ring...I will have Libby in Novice Obed...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Woo Hoo!! Good Luck Mary And Libby!!

:d


----------

